# Advice Shiba Inu Owners



## jetsy62 (May 29, 2008)

I got a little Shiba about six weeks ago. Akina was born April 28 so she is almost four months old. We have always had dogs and many different breeds. But this one is a test on my patience. She is just so bad. I am not going into lots of details. Suffice it to say if she is not supposed to be doing "it" she does, and if she is supposed to be doing "it" she is not. "It" encompassing anything that puppies may or may not be doing. I know the breed is headstrong. I am just looking for someone with some experience to give me guidance, suggestions, anything would be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

LMAO... you have a Shiba.  

Great advice here - http://www.shibainus.ca/


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Exercise and clicker training should get you through  If you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

My friend had a Shiba Inu. He was the cutest thing ever! Smart, loyal dog. From what I know, Shiba Inus are independent (most of them anyway). So it might take awhile for your dog to get the hang of things..the way -you- want it. Also, some dogs just don't pick up things as easily as other dogs.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

train train train... Clickers are great for this.

as you are learning this is a harder breed and not for everyone...

Good luck


----------



## jetsy62 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the webiste Dogstar. Yep, that's my Akina. She is 4.8 pounds of independence let me tell you. And that Shiba howl. OMG! I am so embarressed when we get home. Taylor let's her out while I stand in the yard saying "yes, I know, you are so happy to see us, blah, blah, blah because I am sure the neighbors think we are torturing her. For those that have never heard the Shiba howl, you can't describe it. Thank God I knew about it before she did it the first time. The reason for that first time was because my niece picked her up and gave her a kiss. Nothing else. I don't know, maybe she had just eaten garlic. Just kidding. 

Oh well, I guess we are doing all the right things. I would pray for patience but they say the only way to learn patience is to be put in trying situations. Akina is enough. Her full name is Akina Takkarra. Akina mean spring flower and Takkarra means treasure/precious. She is a handful but her name fits her.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have pictures of your little monster ?

You should have seen Akira in the rain today pure shibaness, he was crying and acting as if his tail was hurting him. He would only want to walk close to walls and would throw a fit if he had to get away from them .

I found that 1h30 to 2h00 of exercise is best to have a good dog at home and if she's good with other dogs, the dog park or playdates is a good option to get them really tired.


----------



## Loa (Jan 17, 2009)

jetsy62 said:


> I got a little Shiba about six weeks ago. Akina was born April 28 so she is almost four months old. We have always had dogs and many different breeds. But this one is a test on my patience. She is just so bad. I am not going into lots of details. Suffice it to say if she is not supposed to be doing "it" she does, and if she is supposed to be doing "it" she is not. "It" encompassing anything that puppies may or may not be doing. I know the breed is headstrong. I am just looking for someone with some experience to give me guidance, suggestions, anything would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


I am getting a Shiba Inu (Male) in March. Any advice or help is appreciated. Most people tell me they LOVE their Shiba Inu. I will be getting a puppy so I want to do it right. I hear they are so smart and independent and clean (like a cat). Please enlighten me more on this new experience. Thank You! Loa


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I got my belly laugh for the day. From the website Dogstar posted:



> DO NOT TRUST YOUR SHIBA OFF-LEAD
> 
> unless God lost a bet with you or owes you a big-ass favour. Even then, don’t.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Marsh - I *love* that site. Bravewolf, the owner, used to post on a number of dog boards, but doesn't anymore. I'm glad the resource is still there. 

Shibas are great dogs but they can be SO creative and naughty, and they're quite possibly the MOST independent of the spitz breeds as far as training is concerned. Historically, they were a hunting dog- so you've got some of the same "Run off and catch/kill small furry things" as the sighthounds in a very differently shaped package. 

If I could recommend ONE book to new Shiba owners, it would be "Pigs Fly: Obedience Training for Impossible Dogs". It's written by a Bull Terrier owner, Jane Killion, who is an INCREDIBLE trainer. Most of it's just good general clicker-training advice, but what I think is the MOST useful is her explanation and advice on how to figure out what motivates your dog. Check it out!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

It's not because shiba are cute small and cuddly that they should be treated like small purse dogs. Take your shiba out for walks often, have him run a couple of times a week, socialise him with other dogs well because they love buddies. Don't maternalise your shiba, I've seen too many behaviour problems due to this. Work in a positive manner with your shiba and he'll do anything for you.

Sports, treats, leadership and great socialisation and you're in business


----------

